# Moving to Utrecht from the US



## shocker8786 (May 12, 2013)

Hello all,

My wife and I are moving to Utrecht in mid July. We are currently looking for apartments, and I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on areas to avoid. I will be taking the train from central station to Ede-Wageningen for work, so the closer we can get to the city center the better. 

Are there any bad neighborhoods you would recommend we avoid? We have 2 cats, so we've been a little limited in our apartment options so far. We have a few on Amsterdamsestraatweg (house numbers in the 300s and 800s) that we are currently looking at. Any other suggestions for housing/areas to avoid would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

Utrecht is beautiful, and I think given is just a rental, the best way to find out the dodgy areas is rent the flat<>house and after a couple of months no one better than you to find ...your.. area......the one by the city hall looks peaceful and within walking distance from the center.....if having kids main school in the area also....Hope you will enjoy it the way I did and all the best for you


----------

